
Uproar: MariaDB Corp. veers away from open source - r721
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3109213/open-source-tools/open-source-uproar-as-mariadb-goes-commercial.html?try=2
======
davidgerard
> It's a further slap in the face to MariaDB Foundation, which now sees the
> MariaDB trademark associated with a proprietary product.

Definite trademark confusion time.

